# Today we find out



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I'm posting ahead of time here, but just to put he stake in the ground, signs or no signs, this is he day when we find out for real....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you and good luck    

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lots of love and luck


----------

